# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nanos Unite and Takeover



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

This is a huge tank compared to some on this board. I have updated pics of my 5 gallon planted tank. Check the first three pics on the site.

http://www.geocities.com/meditationtanks

I can't wait until it grows in how I imagine.


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

woohoo another nano-er

your tank is beautiful

how long did it take you to establish it? i'm still having algae issues with one of my 5gal, but the other is cool.

i like those pillar type rocks, nice.


----------



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

The tank has been set up for 3.5 months now. I added the java fern, riccia, anubias, and crypts 3 days ago. The imediately changed the look of my tank which was purely planted with glosso and rotala indicia. I was lucky enough to not have any algae problems. I know what yor're going through with the algae, my 10 gallon just got over a brutal battle with it. The only thing that took care of it was a lack of nutrients. Now I'm battling finding the proper nutrient balance for the 10 gallon.


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Absolutly beautiful!









Care to post tank specs as far as lighting and filtration go?

I have an eclipse 6, that I think I am going to do away with the hood and build my own, and change out the biowheel with something else that will allow light to get to the back of the tank ... blah blah.

Geocities has your pics down for the next hour, only got to see the first one









Can't wait to see the rest!

Patience always pays off.


----------



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

EcoComplete substrate (10lbs)
Hagen Co2 and Flourish Excel (I'm going to switch out the hagen CO2 canister for a 2L bottle for better Co2 production. I'll then add Excel only if needed.
Lighting is a 2x13W powercompact from petsupplyliquidator.com
50W Ebo-jager heater which I added 3 days ago cause I added Rasbora. First 3 months did not use one at all cause my office is heated.
Circulation-Rio90 with the circulation cut down greatly.
No Filtration, just weekly water changes.
I'm going to start adding some macro and micronutrients now that I have the java ferns anubias and crypts in there.

For the first 3 months I basically grew a ton of glosso and rotala on the substrate without any rocks or driftwood. I had some shrimp, SAEs and an oto. Eventually I cut out some space for the petrified wood. Then I added the driftwood with the rest of the plants. 

Right now I have 2 amano shrimp, 2 SAEs, 1 Oto, 6 Rasboras, and 1 Male Red Betta who is very content in his huge space.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum John,

You've really got a beautiful tank there and thanks for sharing it with us.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> No Filtration, just weekly water changes.
> I'm going to start adding some macro and micronutrients now that I have the java ferns anubias and crypts in there.
> ...


So you don't plan on using any filtration at all? I was thinking of leaving my newly set-up 10-gal like that, but then thought I might be better off using one. So I got a small Fluval canister last night. By the look of things I guess your tank has worked well for you thus far







My tank will not have any fish; only shrimps so that's why I have not added any filtration yet, except weekly water changes like yours.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What kind of powerhead is that? I've got a 5.5 that I need to provide some slight current in, but cant find a powerhead gentle enough.


----------



## johnstires (Oct 6, 2003)

Phil... the powerhead is a Rio 90. I have a valve attachment on it that i have turned down most of the way to allow barely any water flow. I think they now make a Rio 60, so maybe try that one.

As for the filtration, I'm trying to do a hybrid between a high tech setup and a Walstad setup. I figure a tank stocked with plants will do the trick. Plus the lighting I have is intense, but not too intense (like AH supply). I don't get the lush red growth in my rotala like in my 10 gallon with an AH supply light, but it seems to be the perfect balance on light temp and CO2 right now.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Very nice tank, John. An inspiration to me, as I come back from a twelve year hiatus from aquarium keeping. Thanks.


----------

